# Where can I buy Combo Dummies (**BOXING**)??



## juggernaut2005 (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm looking at dicks & sears and they don't really have what I am looking for..  I'm looking for the electrical dummies that light up to help coordination etc.

Anyone?


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 4, 2007)

juggernaut2005 said:


> I'm looking at dicks & sears and they don't really have what I am looking for..  I'm looking for the electrical dummies that light up to help coordination etc.
> 
> Anyone?



Like this?

I can't find the one I think you're talking about, but this one is close.


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Apr 4, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Like this?
> 
> I can't find the one I think you're talking about, but this one is close.



Yeah! something like that!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 4, 2007)

Ghey...
You need a heavy bag, and a "bodysnatcher" or "uppercut" bag



If you can't knock one of those dummies across the room with a stiff jab,
Give up and become a florist...

... You know...  Flowers and $h!t?


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Apr 5, 2007)

The Monkey Man said:


> Ghey...
> You need a heavy bag, and a "bodysnatcher" or "uppercut" bag
> 
> 
> ...



Those dummies are not made for hard hits, they're for coordination and combination training..  You know... 1..2


----------



## cider303 (Apr 5, 2007)

if you want coordination get a 100lb heavy bad, speedbag, double end bag(dodging) and a jumprope

of and a stop watch of course


----------

